# Love is in the Air at my house!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to share some good news...

I have Sulawesi Cardinal babies in my tank 3 so far that I can see, 
and 3 Berried females  also today my female CPO has berried too...so baby orange dwarf crayfish will be arriving in the next month....yaay!

Love is in the Air!!!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

congratz!


----------

